# الهي...استسلم لك بالكامل..



## sherihan81 (7 ديسمبر 2013)

:smi106:​*
الهي…استسلم لك بالكامل…

علمني…شكلني…املأني من روحك القدوس..
اريد ان اعرفك اكثر…احبك اكثر...استمتع بعشرتك وقت اطول..
حول عينيّ عن النظر الى الباطل من حولي…وثبت عينيّ عليك…

ثبتي فيك وفي محبتك …واجعلني اكون الغصن المثمر…
بيدك تنقيه…ليأتي بثمر اكثر..

اجعل تتميم مشيئتك هو هدفي وسعيي…
ولتكن اقوال فمي وفكر قلبي…وكل طرقي مرضية امامك…
يارب صخرتي وولي..

اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي... امتحني واعرف افكاري…
واكشف لي ان كان في فكري، اعماقي، سمعي، كلامي، نظري…
سلوك باطل لا يمجد اسمك…

قدني بروحك القدوس الساكن فيّ... 
لأسلك كأبن نور …واهدني طريقاً ابدياً...

من كل قلبي آتي اليك يا ابي السماوي…وبأسم يسوع اسألك ان تسمع صلاتي..

اشكرك سيدي.... لانك استجبت لي…
آمين..​*:new5:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*



			قدني بروحك القدوس الساكن فيّ... 
لأسلك كأبن نور …واهدني طريقاً ابدياً...

من كل قلبي آتي اليك يا ابي السماوي…وبأسم يسوع اسألك ان تسمع صلاتي..

أنقر للتوسيع...

اميــــــــــــن
†
صلاة جميله اوي اوي
تسلم ايديكي ياشيري
ربنا يباركك
†
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2013)

امين اختي الغاليه 
صلاة رائعه 
دام صليبك وليتمجد اسم الرب دائما​


----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2013)

اميييين
صلاة راائعة
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
سلام رب المجد يكون معك​


----------



## AdmanTios (8 ديسمبر 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> ​*
> الهي…استسلم لك بالكامل…
> 
> اختبرني يا الله واعرف قلبي... امتحني واعرف افكاري…
> ...



*آمين و حق و عادل أنت دوماً
يا رب المجد .... ندعوك من عُمق
القلب فلتستجب و تستمع لنا يا الله

سلمت يمينك أختنا الغالية و دامت
خدمتك قوية مُثمرة دوماً بنعمة ربنا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 ديسمبر 2013)

امين امين--
 صلاه رائعه حبيبتى -- اشكرك
 الرب يباركك دائما حبيبتى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 ديسمبر 2013)

صلاة مباركة نعلن استسلمنا الى الرب
الرب يباركك


----------



## sherihan81 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> اميــــــــــــن
> †
> صلاة جميله اوي اوي
> ...


*
الجميلة واثقة فيك يارب..
سعيدة جداً لانك تشاركينني صلاتي عزيزتي..
الهنا الصالح يسمع ويستجيب ويعطينا دائماً اكثر جداً مما نطلب او نفتكر...
الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## sherihan81 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> امين اختي الغاليه
> صلاة رائعه
> دام صليبك وليتمجد اسم الرب دائما​



*الاخ العزيز جداً هشام المهندس
اشكرك على محبتك الجميلة وصلاتك معي..
اننا محتاجون في هذا الوقت ان نتحد بالصلاة كاخوة واخوات ليكمل الله عمله فينا...
ويتمجد اسمه العظيم من خلالنا...قبل ان يأتي ...لنكون مستعدين...
ومنتظرين وطالبين سرعة مجيئه...

امين...تعال ايها الرب يسوع
الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sherihan81 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> اميييين
> صلاة راائعة
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> سلام رب المجد يكون معك​



*اختي الغالية كلدانية
كم جميل ان نصلي كما صلى تلاميذ الرب بقلب واحد وفكر واحد حتى تزعزع المكان...
هذا ما نحتاجه ونشتاق لحدوثه في هذه الايام...
اشكرك لصلاتك معي..

سلام المسيح وحبه وحضوره المبارك يملأ حياتك..*​


----------



## sherihan81 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *آمين و حق و عادل أنت دوماً
> يا رب المجد .... ندعوك من عُمق
> القلب فلتستجب و تستمع لنا يا الله
> 
> ...



*آمين اخي المبارك الغالي AdmanTios

الهنا العظيم عيناه دائماً مفتوحتين واذناه مصغيتين لصلوات اولاده..
شكراً لصلاتك معي...وسعيدة جداً بتواجدك وكلماتك المعزية المشجعة لي دائماً

الرب يبارك شخصك الجميل ويحميك ويعطيك سؤل قلبك...*​


----------



## sherihan81 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> امين امين--
> صلاه رائعه حبيبتى -- اشكرك
> الرب يباركك دائما حبيبتى



*حبيبتي حبو اعدائكم...
اشكرك على محبتك وصلاتك..الهنا لن ينسى صلوات عبيده الصارخين اليه ليل نهار..
انه معنا...فمن علينا..له كل المجد..

سلام المسيح يملأ حياتك..*​


----------



## sherihan81 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلاة مباركة نعلن استسلمنا الى الرب
> الرب يباركك



*العزيز على قلبي ابي حبيب يسوع

سعيدة لانك شاركتني الصلاة...ما اجمل وما اطيب ان نصلي مع بعض...
سلام الرب يسوع معك ...*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*اميـــــــــــــــــــن
حبيبتى صلاة جميلة
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
*​


----------



## sherihan81 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اميـــــــــــــــــــن
> حبيبتى صلاة جميلة
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> *​



*اختي الحبيبة رورو ايهاب سعيدة لمرورك وصلاتك معي..
واشكر الهي الذي جمعنا لنصلي معاً باسمه...
لانه وعدنا قائلاً: لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة فهناك اكون في وسطهم..
سلام المسيح معك عزيزتي
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

امييييييييييييييييييييييييين
روعه روعه بجد
ميرسي كتييير للصلاه الجميله جدا
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2013)

الله حبيبتى
صلاه رائعه 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزا فكري (9 ديسمبر 2013)

اميييييييييين
صلاه جميله جدا وعميقه جدا 
تسلم ايدك ياشيري ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## sherihan81 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> روعه روعه بجد
> ميرسي كتييير للصلاه الجميله جدا
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


*
الغالية بنت الكنيسة سعيدة لمرورك وكلامك الجميل 
نشكر الهنا الصالح لانه يسمع ويستجيب.. ليتمجد اسمه العظيم 
سلام المسيح يحفظك عزيزتي *​


----------



## sherihan81 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> الله حبيبتى
> صلاه رائعه
> ربنا يباركك​



*الحبيبة candy shop 
يشرفني مرورك وكلامك الجميل وصلاتك معي...
الهنا الرحيم الحنان يملأ حياتك بالحب والفرح والسلام..*​


----------



## sherihan81 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> اميييييييييين
> صلاه جميله جدا وعميقه جدا
> تسلم ايدك ياشيري ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​



*اشكرك اختي الغالية روزا فكري لانك شاركتيني الصلاة 
الرب يحميك ويبارك حياتك عزيزتي بالخير والبركة..*​


----------

